# Advice on Jump Bag



## redaddiction (Nov 18, 2010)

Evening,
So have been browsing the forums learning some new things and wanted some advice on a jump bag and contents. I am currently taking online courses online for my EMT-B then Paramedic. My current situation puts me headed out for Afghanistan at the begining of February. So I am looking for advice on what I would need for my jump bag if starting from scratch. I'd also like to integrate what I could use to keep in my van which I use on road and off road in the wilderness.

Thanks,
Red


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2010)

http://emtlife.com/search.php?searchid=1596217


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 18, 2010)

Go on galls and check out the contents of their bags, that will give you a decent idea of the most basic supplies, as for anything else, get what makes sense or you think there's a chance of using. Go to local EMS service or FD and check out a rescue truck or an ambulance


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 18, 2010)

Are you a medic or what? Depending on the answer I can give you more directed advice, also are you going to be a line medic or aid station medic if you are in fact a medic?


----------



## MackTheKnife (Nov 27, 2010)

*Not much info*

You don't say much about why you're going to Trashcanistan or with whom. Are you going on vacation/trip, with the military, as a PMC?  If you're going via Uncle Sam, it will all be provided to you.  If it's one of the other two, you're probably going to have to build your own.  Think about a separate blow-out kit in addition to a jump bag with some OTC meds you might wind up needing.

MTK sends

"All of man's work is a bloody business.  That fact, today, is
considered foolish, affairs are finished cleverly with words alone, and
jobs that require effort are avoided.  I would like young men to have
some understanding of this."
Yamamoto Tsunetomo 
Hagakure, The Book of The Samurai


----------



## rwik123 (Nov 27, 2010)

MackTheKnife said:


> You don't say much about why you're going to Trashcanistan or with whom. Are you going on vacation/trip, with the military, as a PMC?  If you're going via Uncle Sam, it will all be provided to you.  If it's one of the other two, you're probably going to have to build your own.  Think about a separate blow-out kit in addition to a jump bag with some OTC meds you might wind up needing.
> 
> MTK sends
> 
> ...



Obv not military if he's taking an online course for emt-b, then online for paramedic which makes me cringe twice.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 27, 2010)

until we know what exactly you are going to be using your kit for in Afghanistan non of us can tell you what you need.  If you at Line Medic or at an Aid Station, everything should be provided for you!  and if you are missing something you need to talk to your NCO to get the equipment that you need to do your job.  

How I am reading it, you are not even in the 68 series (army) for you MOS, or similar MOS for other branches. Since you do not have your EMT yet.

With that being said, we do not know what you will be using your medical supplies for, the supplies needed for Self Aid and Buddy Aid, is completely different than if you were a line medic, or at an Aid Station.


----------

